
NASA Wants Your Ideas for Digitizing Rocket Scientist’s Notes  - buluzhai
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/06/nasadata-2/
======
weaksauce
I think if they took the reCaptcha approach to get the text in a usable manner
then used that to catalog and cross link the information.

After cataloging the information I would put it into some kind of photo
viewing software that handles large sets of pictures well. Microsoft has an
interesting product with seadragon that could handle this:

<http://livelabs.com/seadragon/>

Though I think that the software would need to be modified to do text search
and hyperlinks in order to be the most useful to the largest number of people.

------
arthurk
They could use reCaptcha for the text. The results on
<http://recaptcha.net/digitizing.html> look promising.

------
rriepe
They need a secondary goal. "Getting it out to the public" is incredibly
vague. One of these would work:

1) Inspire high school kids to pursue a career in engineering 2) Get younger
kids excited about the space program 3) Recording the notes for historical
purposes

All of these seem to beg different formats and different presentations. I wish
they had given more details about their secondary PR goals here... It's NASA,
I know they have them.

------
Tichy
The idea for the celebration location is easy: obviously they should celebrate
it on the moon.

